
Gerbil – A meta-dialect of Scheme - snazz
https://cons.io/
======
zdragnar
I would appreciate support for non-emacs editors. I've yet to successfully set
up emacs the way I want, both on arch and osx. It's a personal problem, I
know, but its hard to work up the motivation to become fluent in emacs when I
waste so much time getting the magical incantation of packages, libraries, and
emacs versions all in sync and actually working properly.

With that said, I just might try again, as I've been wanting to add a scheme
to my repertoire, and this looks quite nice!

~~~
swaroop
Try
[https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs](https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs)

~~~
zdragnar
Been there, done that. I dont recall exactly what went wrong, its been too
long. I think part of it may have also been not knowing what came from
spacemacs and what came native to emacs adding to the learning curve.

Setting spacemacs aside, other problems have largely been emacs itself.
Something about the versions or dependency libraries available on linux mint
and arch being incompatible with desired plugins, or installed plugins not
activating or working.

Like I said, I might give it another shot, though given how comfortable I am
with other options, I can't honestly say that I know what I would get out of
it. Org-mode is uninteresting as I have no need for it, most other editors
that I use have reasonable parentheses manipulation (or the fee keystrokes
that would be saved with a shortcut arent a big deal). Other schemes and lisps
I've tried have also had reasonable REPL integration as well.

Who knows, maybe this time around I'll find something to keep my interest.
Does emacs have anything like VSCode's ability to run remotely in a docker
container? That is something that definitely would be handy for working with
gerbil, since I'm currently doing my side projects in osx

------
cat199
So, as someone who has experimented with several scheme interpreters /
dialects / etc, I'm seeing how this is another scheme, and generally it looks
quite interesting in that regard, but I'm not seeing how it is a 'meta-
dialect' and what exactly the 'post-modern' features are (or what either
actually means)..

that said, the network / rpc / database facilities make this look like a good
scripting scheme for microservices sorts of things

~~~
snazz
I think it's "meta" because it's built on top of Gambit. Some of the features
(actor model, MOP) are uncommon in Schemes.

I'd be interested in a comparison of its integrated web framework to Awful
from CHICKEN. I've used Awful and it was certainly not awful, but haven't
tried Gerbil yet.

~~~
rcarmo
I'm in the process of trying it out. So far it's quite trivial for REST/CRUD,
have been focusing on other stuff.

------
rcarmo
If anyone wants to try it, I have a fairly recent Docker image up as
insightful/ubuntu-gerbil.

Sources:

[https://github.com/insightfulsystems/ubuntu-
gerbil](https://github.com/insightfulsystems/ubuntu-gerbil)

(need to fix that pipeline, I know)

------
pankajdoharey
WoW! i totally love it the syntax sugar is beautiful. and seems to have good
oo support, struct, protocols and http stack. It would be interesting to see
some opengl examples though.

------
nikofeyn
it advertises itself as an actor language and being distributed and concurrent
to the core, but the actor documentation has nothing but “please document me!”
messages. :(

------
scribu
"Post-modern" as in it questions grand narratives, such as Code Is Eating The
World? /jk

~~~
yonilevy
#t is subjective

~~~
marai2
_That_ is a succinct funny joke!

